# Necrosis Progression



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

hello all, as u may know, rich s sent me a "female" popa, which turned out to be male

thursday he mounted my female but never connected, and he dropped dead that night

here is the necrosis the following evening (pay attention to the mid leg joints especially):







look how droopy the body is (my sis is bravely holding the body by the wings):






this is NOT natural coloration, look at the beginning of the mid legs, deffo rot:






look at the darkening of the abdomen:






4 hours later:


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

here r pics of it as of this morning (not for the squeamish)


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 11, 2012)

so...the female was not pleased with his naivety and slipped him some arsenic. circumstatial I know, but hmmmmm.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 11, 2012)

My male chinese had that, too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

These things happen, nothing you can do about it.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry, I was in a rush during my earlier post. My male had it promptly after dying, and it spread. After drying him in rock salt, the disease turned from pink to black. He hadn't been gutloaded before dying, so I don't know what caused it. "The Praying Mantids" book by Frederick Prete and Harrington Wells doesn't have a topic of illness that I could cite.


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like normal discoloration of a dead mantis. They turn black after death.


----------



## agent A (Feb 12, 2012)

The thing I don't understand is why it died so soon

It dropped dead off the female and was only adult for 2 weeks


----------



## Domanating (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost all my males die about 3 dies after mating. Pretty normal for a Mantis Religiosa. If your's didn't even mate, maybe the excitation is enough :shifty:


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2012)

Domanating said:


> Almost all my males die about 3 dies after mating. Pretty normal for a Mantis Religiosa. If your's didn't even mate, maybe the excitation is enough :shifty:


That isn't true at all. I've had more males than I can count that lived months after mating numerous times.


----------



## Domanating (Feb 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> That isn't true at all. I've had more males than I can count that lived months after mating numerous times.


I can't deny if that's true, but i can't agree either. 80% of all males i ever kept died on an average period of 3 days after mating. They weren't old or sick, they didn't suffer from any injury in the mating process. They just spontaneously died even though 3 hours before, they were perfectly fine.

From my experience, and i quote "my experience", Mantis Religiosa males die shortly after mating with a few exceptions.


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

funny how my male is a popa spurca...

i do notice unmated males live longer (and not because of cannabalism)

i had 4 creo males, only 2 mated and the 2 that never mated lived a few weeks longer than the other 2 and none got eaten

could be superficial though since males r naturally short lived and life span can vary


----------



## agent A (Jan 15, 2013)

Bump for ax


----------



## aNisip (Jan 15, 2013)

I had two males that lived 4months as adult and mated with one female (the only female I have) each abt 20 times...maybe that's why I get 100+ hatches on nymphs


----------

